# Rb25dett?



## 240sxtreme 01 (Jan 27, 2018)

So I'm in the US thinking about importing an r33 with a rb25det just wondering how much trouble it would be to convert to twins and what I would have to sacrifice, like ac and/or heat as I live in South Louisiana.

Or would a better question be, if it is even worth the time, money or trouble to even do the twins?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

